# Descale a LaPa please guide



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

Even though Volvic or Waitrose water is used by my LaPavoni , in some point, it will need a descale

Could you please tell me or show me a link of step by step to descale LaPavoni ? Dose it need to be descale cool or warm?

Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks

It seems there is no need to warm up the boiler before descaling


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't remember strength of solution necessary but mix citric acid and water. I think I used 50g a liter.

My routine went as follows:

- Fill boiler with solution and turn on until it comes up to temp. Open steam wand and allow a good amount of steam through. Turn off machine and keep wand open until some water runs through.

- Lift the lever and let water out of the group into a container. Avoid splashing the solution on the boiler and base as it can damage the finish.

- When done wipe everything down with a wet cloth a couple of times to rinse and dilute any citric acid solution that may have splashed onto the boiler/group/body.

- When machine is cool (or depressurized) so that no water comes through the group with the lever raised, and no steam or water comes from the steam wand, slowly remove the boiler cap being careful to allow any remaining pressure to release before removing the cap (some solution may bubble up through the threads which will need wiping away as before).

- Hold the base if you can (or use oven mitts) to tip the machine upside down and empty the boiler. Fill and empty 10 times with fresh water.

- Pop the shower screen out, remove the piston and rinse the group and piston. It's probably easier to remove the group from the boiler to do this.

- Reassemble and pull water through the group and taste. If it's lemony keep rinsing.


----------

